# signature blower



## garygiamp (Jan 6, 2012)

Recently picked up a Signature (brand) blower made in Jackson, Tenn. I assume they are no longer in business as i can't find any info for parts on internet. Where can i get parts for this machine. bought machine without engine. 
Bolted on Tecumseh 8hp. however i dont have sheaves (pulleys). If i buy generec from Graingers what diameter would be good 2" 2.5" ect
Thanks for any help


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

i suspect that 2.5" for the impeller would be fine, but i would measure the impeller pulley diameter and using 3600 rpm as my engine rpm would size the drive pulley for aprox 1150 to 1200 rpm. 
driven pulley(engine)divided by the drive pulley(impeller) X 3600 will give you the impeller RPM.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is where I buy my pulleys:
Pulleys & Idlers | MFG Supply

The "Steel V-Belt Pulleys" category are the cheap generic ones. Some of the other categories have specific sizes if you need something special.

As CarlB mentioned, good RPM would be somewhere between 1100 and 1300.
3600 x (missing pulley diameter) / (large pulley on impeller shaft diameter)

I have my engine set to 3600 x 3.25" / 9" = 1300 RPM for my impeller shaft.

Stock on the older blowers was around 1000 - 1100. If you go up you can get a little more distance as long as you have the horsepower on the engine to drive it. Also consider that the faster things spin the better the bearings, gears and oil need to be. I think it is normally said anything over 1400 is too much.

Oh yea, stock for Ariens 924xxx series blowers from the late 70s was 2+1/2" for the 7 HP engine and 2+5/8" for the 8 HP engine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Signature blower*

First off, welcome to the forum.

I don't know, but I suspect there's the possibility this may have been a machine sold by Wards. They used the Signature brand on alot of things they labeled and sold, so it's a possibility. If in fact it is, then it was made by someone else. Post some pictures and maybe someone can help identify the mfg of it. Might still be able to get parts but identifying it would be the first thing that needs to happen.


----------

